# Line maintenance



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I don't spend much time on this, but.. I do have a process. 

I have an old "tin" coffee can that I've rigged up so I can chuck it up into my drill and remove line from my reels - the large diameter of the cans make it a quick process. I have two cans set up this way. One, to pull the line off the reel, another so I can transfer the line to it, and flip the line back onto the reel to get more use out of my braided line.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Over on the fly fishing board there was a great post about the old wooden line winders that are now pretty much antiques.. It got me to thinking about how I do things now...
> 
> Here's what I use to load and unload line off of every kind of reel (but conventional or fly reels are wound back on by hand...).
> 
> ...


Bob, you need to write a book!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a couple broken rods (spin and bait caster) that I use to mount the reel and wind line on. You can usually find them at flea markets or garage sales for cheap. Cut and file the end for the desired length. That wooden cod line winder in the other thread is very cool. Will keep my eyes out for one.

For a modern version, this one looks functional, although it doesn't appear to chuck down narrow enough to handle a fly line spool.









Fishing Reel Spooler Winder Casting Machine Winding Station System Spinning USA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fishing Reel Spooler Winder Casting Machine Winding Station System Spinning USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

My wife must have gotten tired of helping me strip and wind line. We used to just run a screwdriver through the spool of line which she held and tensioned while I wound with the reel on its' rod. Well, my bride surprised me with this winder last year for my birthday! It gets a pretty good workout as I'm changing line frequently since I TX bass fish. I also have a couple buddies who I change line for with the understanding that I "will work for beer". The winder handles from my smallest bass casting reels to a Penn 30 Wide (don't need to remove spool from reel) also spools spinning reels (remove spool from reel).


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

finbully said:


> My wife must have gotten tired of helping me strip and wind line. We used to just run a screwdriver through the spool of line which she held and tensioned while I wound with the reel on its' rod. Well, my bride surprised me with this winder last year for my birthday! It gets a pretty good workout as I'm changing line frequently since I TX bass fish. I also have a couple buddies who I change line for with the understanding that I "will work for beer". The winder handles from my smallest bass casting reels to a Penn 30 Wide (don't need to remove spool from reel) also spools spinning reels (remove spool from reel).


Wish I fished enough to need something like that.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

finbully said:


> My wife must have gotten tired of helping me strip and wind line. We used to just run a screwdriver through the spool of line which she held and tensioned while I wound with the reel on its' rod. Well, my bride surprised me with this winder last year for my birthday! It gets a pretty good workout as I'm changing line frequently since I TX bass fish. I also have a couple buddies who I change line for with the understanding that I "will work for beer". The winder handles from my smallest bass casting reels to a Penn 30 Wide (don't need to remove spool from reel) also spools spinning reels (remove spool from reel).
> View attachment 217189


I was waiting for someone to say that. You guys are fancy. I use a pencil between my feet and tension with one hand near the reel. I fairly simple in everything I do. I'm thinking of going back to a flip phone too.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

finbully said:


> My wife must have gotten tired of helping me strip and wind line. We used to just run a screwdriver through the spool of line which she held and tensioned while I wound with the reel on its' rod. Well, my bride surprised me with this winder last year for my birthday! It gets a pretty good workout as I'm changing line frequently since I TX bass fish. I also have a couple buddies who I change line for with the understanding that I "will work for beer". The winder handles from my smallest bass casting reels to a Penn 30 Wide (don't need to remove spool from reel) also spools spinning reels (remove spool from reel).
> View attachment 217189


That’s PRO!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For Zika... I don't need to head to the flea market for broken rods - I've got a stack of them in the corner of my garage that functions as my shop (too many in fact...).


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Saw these at a local fly shop the other day: Rio line cranky kit. They had these from SA as well that are very versatile: SA regulator spool. Personally, I use a 2" long 1/4" carriage bolt and a wing nut to tighten to an old fly line spool and put the bolt into a cordless drill.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

lots of very cool info / history Captain


----------

